# Bats, sinkholes, fossils are the stars of Rockport Recreation Day June 28



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Bats, sinkholes, fossils are the stars of Rockport Recreation Day June 28*

Contact: Bill Scullon, 906-563-9257 or Eric Ostrander, 989-724-5126
Agency: Natural Resources









June 11, 2014

Anyone wondering where bats spend chilly winter months or curious to see a Michigan sinkhole or prospect for fossils can do that and more at Rockport Recreation Day June 28 at Rockport State Recreation Area. Located in Alpena along the Lake Huron shoreline, Rockport is home to a large bat hibernaculum (place where bats hibernate). The Rockport Bat Hibernaculum Project has become a community effort with local, regional, statewide and federal partners all working together to preserve this rare area while educating and ensuring the safety of the public. [_Pictured at right: Alpena High School students built and installed gates for the tunnels at Rockport State Recreation Area to allow bats to come and go while keeping humans at a safe distance._]

"We've had such huge community involvement for this project," said DNR wildlife biologist Bill Scullon. "We really want to showcase those community leaders and show others how projects can connect tourism and recreation with natural resources management to benefit the local economy."

Local youth were critical to the Rockport Bat Hibernaculum Project. Alpena High School and 4-H Welding Club students constructed and installed two steel "bat gates" on the two abandoned man-made surge tunnels, which the bats are using at Rockport.

"Together, we were able to come up with solutions to a problem," said Scullon. "It benefits everyone, keeps everyone safe and has been a great educational tool."

Rockport is one of only two locations in the Lower Peninsula where bats have been found hibernating. Three species of bats use this hibernaculum: the big brown, little brown and tri-colored bat (formerly known as the Eastern pispistrelle).

In addition to the unique presence of bats at Rockport, sinkholes and fossils are an interesting feature of the recreation area. Due to the heavy limestone, sinkholes can be found in places where rainwater has slowly eroded away the limestone deposits. A historic quarry, where limestone was once mined, now gives families the opportunity to collect many native Michigan fossils.

As a kickoff to Saturday's Rockport Recreation Day events, special guest speaker and Michigan bat expert Dr. Allen Kurta of Eastern Michigan University will speak about the bats of Michigan at Alpena Community College on Friday, June 27, at 7 p.m. On Saturday, June 28, activities are scheduled throughout the day at Rockport, starting with birding at Besser Natural Area, followed by presentations on the bat hibernaculum project  including a presentation with live bats by the Organization for Bat Conservation  and a tour of the sinkholes by mountain bike. Other activities offered during the event include fishing, geocaching, kayaking and a display area.

Visit www.friendsofrockport.org for more details and a schedule of activities.

A Recreation Passport is required for entry into Rockport State Recreation Area. Learn more about the Recreation Passport at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

